# Don't know where I belong right now...



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

I am soooo confused. I don't kow if I am miscarrying or what? I have had a combination of dark brown and bright red spotting/bleeding for 12 days now.







But every time I think it is bad news it seems to get better and my HCG levels have been checked twice now and have been good.

I feel like I am stuck somewhere between ttc, I'm pregnant and pregnancy loss. I don't feel like I should be around the ttc board because I "am" pregnant. I also don't feel like I should be in the pregnancy board with all my stress and not knowing if this pregnancy is viable. Yet I still haven't "lost" this baby so don't really feel I belong here either.

I think I just need a spot to "talk" and get support. I hope you don't mind if I hang around here until this all gets figured out for me.

Thanks
Cheryl


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Cheryl - I know I am a ttc buddy - but I wanted to give you a great big hug!!!







This has got to be tough as all get out on you. I am thinking of you and sending you sitcky vibes every day!!! I am glad to hear that your HCG number are good! And I hope that this is just a weird thing and it will end and you will be very healthy and pg!

Much







to you!!!


----------



## OceanMomma (Nov 28, 2001)

I'll send you a big







& lots of positive vibes. Hang in there! I know a lot of women who had lots of bleeding & still made it thru to have healthy babies. I think your hcg levels at this stage are the best way they can check things. Look after youself. OM


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I will be keeping you in my prayers. Get plenty of rest. I know it is far easier said than done but try and get some relax time. This has to be stressful for you.


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Thank you all for your support. I have had a lot of bleeding both yesterday morning and this morning. It is really weird because I get some in the morning and then it seems to stop for the rest of the day







: Do you think the progesterone suppositories are stopping a needed miscarriage? That is my only real worry. Or do you think they could cause bleeding? I know it sounds weird but is seems like after I get the bulk of the suppository out in the morning, the bleeding stops.







:

Pregnancy is definately NOT supposed to be this stressful, is it?

I am really trying to relax and take care of myself. I know how important that is. My dh even gave me a great massage with candles last night.







He is being so sweet. He even said that he has learned from Mothering that there really is no "right" thing to say so he wanted to just do something nice for me.

Thanks again









Cheryl


----------



## dancinggirl (Nov 21, 2001)

Cheryl~









I am very opptimistic for you.


----------



## OceanMomma (Nov 28, 2001)

NO! pregnancy is not supposed to be stressful, but sometimes it ends up being that way. I am sending you tonnes & tonnes of positive sticky vibes.







My best advice to you is to try to find a good acupuncturist. I think they are as good as progesterone suppositories, they have documented sucess with preventing miscarriage & they really help with the stress. That is very lovely of your dh too.


----------



## Solange (Apr 10, 2002)

Cheryl
We are all worried about you over on the pg board in the Aug mammas thread...everyone is wishing you well and sending lots of sticky vibes your way sweetie...
How about going for an US? I know after I had mine gave me great peace of mind instead of the "am I or am not pg" thoughts that crippled me from morning until night....
maybe the bleeding is coming from somewhere else...hence why your hgc levels are still up.......
(((((Cheryl)))))


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks everyone again and Oceanmamma, I have been seeing an acupuncturist for the past 6 months and have an appointment with her and my chiropractor tomorrow.









I am undecided as to whether to get an US or not. In reality it can only tell me if the baby is okay or not and it can't help "prevent" a m/c so I don't think I will risk the side effects of US just for my piece of mind. Maybe after the first trimester if I still haven't had any signs of m/c and things are a little unsure...I think I would worry more about any potential harm I did to my babe and then just wonder if he/she is "still" okay a couple of days later.







:

I am feeling tired today and nauseous. My temp was still up this morning and I just feel yucky overall. I hope that those are all good signs!

Cheryl


----------



## Kundalini-Mama (Jul 15, 2002)

Oh Cheryl







I've been thinking a lot about you too









I recall reading somewhere that artificial progesterone will not stop a miscarriage that is meant to be. I'm not sure if they were talking about only wild yam or progesterone in general. Unfortunately I cannot remember where I read it







:

I know this might be woo woo, but have you thought about Reiki or any other energy work?

In the meantime, I will be sending some Reiki your way, but you might want to look into some in your area.

Regardless, lots of







and lots of sticky vibes.

Amy


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks Amy, for the advice.

I am seeing a naturopath, midwife, acupunturist and chiropractor right now. I definately would normally give Reiki a try but to be honest, I am exhausted with just going to all these appointments already. And I really don't know that much about reiki. (Plus, I am paying for everything out of pocket.) I have also had some cranial-sacral work done recently and am doing a light yoga class. All that as well as working keeps me really busy.









I was down to only light, dark spotting yesterday so I hope that is good news! I am taking some chinese herbs now that should help with the bleeding/spotting too.

Cheryl


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Yay Cheryl!! It sound like the bleeding is slowing down!








COME ON NATUREBABY!!!!!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

That was sweet of your dh.









Best wishes for nature family


----------



## adventuregirl (Nov 22, 2002)

Cheryl, I just saw this thread and wanted to send you lots of love and positive vibes for your sticky babe! I am sure I would be freaking out too, but it sounds like you are doing everything you can. I hope very much that your bleeding stops and you will be much more confident in your pregnancy soon! Best wishes.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Cheryl, first of all







to you. What a difficult time you're having and for that I'm truely sorry.

With the combination of dark and light blood it sounds like something is irritating the placenta. I've had placenta previa's with all my pregnancies. This is where the placenta is very low lying and actually grows over the opening of the cervix. In pregnancy the cervix changes a great deal and this can cause some bleeding.

I found the blood was dark in the mornings and I would just spot bright red lightly during the day.

An altrasound would definately see this, but there is nothing that can be done except bedrest. In most cases the placenta will lift by the 5th month. Picture your uterus as a balloon. As it stretches and expands the placenta get's pulled - usually in an upward direction.

Of course I'm not saying that this is what it is, but it is possible. Nobody can tell you what's right for you regarding an ultrasound. Only you can make that decision and I know you'll make the right one for you









For now, you may want to rest as often as possible. Lay on your left side (it causes less pressure on the cervix). and drink as much liquid as possible. You're losing some blood and you need to take care of yourself and eat healthy. Lot's of leafy greens will help replenish your iron.

Best wishes to you


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

Have you had an ultrasound? They can tell you if the baby is ok. My friend bled like a period her whole pregnancy because her placenta wasn't attached well, but the baby was fine.

HUGS to you.


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks MS. Mom for the info on placenta previa. I had also heard of this happening and know that it could be a possibility.

I have decided not to do an ultrasound at this point. I know it can't prevent a m/c and can only give me piece of mind. Instead I have decided to be optimistic, do what I can with progesterone and the alternative practices I have been doing, and just wait and see. Trusting that what is best will be. I have come to the conclusion that I cannot control everything and there is nothing else, medically, that can be done so I am forgoing ultrasound or other invasive, possibly risky tests for now.

On the bright side, my spotting has lessened ALOT and a pregnancy test I took on Saturday was definately still positive! (line showed very quickly on the cheapie test even!







)Not really feeling any significant ms but have been a little tired and extra hungry.

Hope that this is the last of my bleeding spells and that everything is okay. I need to put my trust in my higher power and know that everything will be great!

Thanks again! You are all very wonderful and supportive.









Cheryl


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

sorry, I haven't been around much lately...but congrats on your pregnancy! I will be praying for you and the wee one


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Thanks for the update.

Will continue those







prayers.


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks ladies!

Rachel, I was just thinking about you the other day! How are you doing? How's little Gracie the little cutie pie!









Cheryl


----------



## karenpl (Dec 18, 2001)

{{{{ Cheryl }}}}

How nerve wracking! I have heard so many stories of people who bled a lot and baby was just fine, and I sincerely hope that you will be one of them!!!!!

I declined all u/s on this pg too, after a bunch of m/c, one in which I did do u/s. It felt like the right decision for me, and I am sure you will be making the right decision for you, whether it's no u/s or whether you decide to have a u/s after all.

Sending TONS of sticky vibes your way!!!!!!!!!!

Karen


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

oh mama,

I'm doing just fine







we are putting ttc on hold for awhile, trying to decided if one child is "just right" for our family or not.

We should get together again after the holidays

take care and get lots of rest


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Cheryl,

The next few weeks are going to be difficult. It sounds like you've made a good decision







Remember to keep eating healthy, keep hydrated and try to rest as often as possible. If you notice some bleeding in the day, try to get off your feet and put them up.

Please keep us posted on how you're doing - you're in my thoughts.


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I am bleeding again today however. More of the bright red stuff. I am working today so don't know how much rest I will get until later. I also had a dream last night that I had a m/c.







I am not feeling very optimistic right now. If I make it through the weekend I will be going in for another HCG test on Monday to see if the baby is still growing.

I really wish I wasn't working today...But life still goes on and I only have about 3 hours left.

Wish I had better news.
Cheryl


----------



## Kundalini-Mama (Jul 15, 2002)

Cheryl,

I can not imagine how scared you must be right now.

You are still in my thoughts and my heart









Amy


----------



## adventuregirl (Nov 22, 2002)

Cheryl -





















I really truly hope that this is just some weird thing you'll be able to reassure some other scared women about when you have a happy healthy babe in your arms from this pregnancy!


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Hmmmm stopped bleeding and nothing today...We need a smilie for "rollercoaster ride". This is definately going to be a good story when it all turns out fine.







: (Trying to stay optimistic







)

Cheryl









Rachel, I would love to get together again. Maybe sometime in Jan or Feb. when the holidays are over.


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

how frustrating! maybe this is your body's way of saying "TAKE IT EASY WILL YA?" :LOL

yep, after the holidays


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Cheryl - I think about you every day honey! I am glad you stoppped bleeding today....maybe that was it! And you won't see any more until you have that baby!

I will keep thinking positive thoughts!! I have to - cause if you can get pg...so can I!!!!









Much







and







to you!


----------



## madrone (Jun 25, 2002)

I wish I would have looked in this forum earlier Cheryl. I think of you daily and really understand what you are going through having gone through it myself. Keep thinking positive. - Tiff


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

That is a good sign. I know too well the rollercoaster ride you're on







please continue taking it easy and keep yourself hydrated. I do think our bodies are telling us at times.

To give you hope. I bled off and on through my entire pregnancy with my son. It was one of the most nerve racking pregnancies. But, he's turning 9 on Tuesday!

Hang in there and keep us updated on how you're doing


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks everyone







. No bleeding yet today either!









Adina, I know what you mean. I so hope to hear about your BFP very soon. Thanks for all the support.









Ms. Mom, I am so sorry you went through this too. However, it sure is nice to hear that you had a good outcome. It really gives me hope. Thanks for sharing.

I will keep you updated on any late breaking news.







Hope is is all sunshiney, good, happy news from now on.

Cheryl


----------

